# Model Empire Rummage Sale



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I received my invitation to the annual Model Empire rummage sale. I do not work for them or have any ties other than being a long distance customer. I went to one and lets say it's like the Black Friday deals only for hobby items. 

Here's the details for some awesome deals. 

Where

Model Empire
7116 W. Greenfield Ave
West Allis, WI 

When 

Sunday, December 2nd, 2012
12 Noon to 4pm

Be sure to hit up the Milwaukee slot car show that same day.


----------

